# Positive LMO and Letter of employment!



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi! Guys to make this as short as possible: I have an positive LMO and letter of employment from a canadian company,Now i am applying for the work permit online,All my Employer certificates are in swedish and reference letters is also in swedish do i really have to get them translated?I also have a letter of confirmation from my last employer stating my workhours and the timeperiod i have been working as journeyman scaffolder is that proof enough? I really need help with this.

Thanks!

Swede


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes. With all due respect what good are documents in Swedish in a country where English and French are the official languages.


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes. With all due respect what good are documents in Swedish in a country where English and French are the official languages.


Haha i understand that but what i wanted to know was is the letter from My former employer enough where he states My work experience?

Thanks!


----------

